# Sidewall curtains/drapes....?



## HuskerOmaha

I just completed my screen wall (OC703 + Black speaker cloth from rosebrands) around my Carada screen and it looks great.

I want to do curtains/drapes on my side walls now. I'm not acoustically treating them (using controlled directivity speakers toed in) but I'm thinking something like Velour/Velvet some sort of fabric for them.

One covers a window on the right, and the other will cover a AV rack on the left. (both will run to the screen wall).

*What have you used for fabric? Any other suggestions?*
Room I'm working with....




















Edit: (I know, I know-- white ceiling and trim-multi use room)


----------



## Prof.

I used to have curtains down my side walls from the screen..I used suede curtains..completely flat surface with no reflection..


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Prof-

Nice! Did you keep them long? Why remove them? Would you recommend having them not touch the carpet/or put a curtain bar on the bottom as well? 

Purchase your fabric just at a regular fabric joint?


----------



## Prof.

HuskerOmaha said:


> Nice! Did you keep them long?


 I had them for about a year after the build..



> Why remove them?


 I remove them to do acoustic treatments..













> Would you recommend having them not touch the carpet/or put a curtain bar on the bottom as well?


I found it a nuisance with them touching the floor, when vacuuming the carpet! :bigsmile: 



> Purchase your fabric just at a regular fabric joint?


Yes..Bought the material on a discount special for $9.95/m.!!.Normally $19.95/m.


----------

